# manual for my Bolens



## wildbear (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello, I just joined the forum and I am looking for any info,manuals whatever for my Bolens medium tube tractor. #198 02, 69, 2245, it has a bucket on the front and scraper on the rear. Wisconsin motor model #S-14D, other #'s on the motor are 4654431, spec # 328974. Is there anyone that can help me?
Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,wildbear! I moved the post here,to get you a better respoinse from the members that know Bolens better !
I just got an old Bolens,also,and though I repair power equipment,I defer to these members,on them!
Again,WELCOME,and enjoy!


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like you have a 1455 large frame. What are you looking to do with her?


----------



## wildbear (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. She runs good but needs a little TLC. I found a parts breakdown list from Sam's Bolens (Salvage and Restore) on the web for the tractor and motor but I can't seem to find anything on the bucket and it's hydraulics. The bucket tilt cylinders seem to slowly leak pressure, not fluid, just pressure. So it will very slowly drop forward. 
Thanks for the reply.
Bear


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like a johnson 14 loader.
Sounds like you have bad orings in your cylinders.


----------



## wildbear (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. So far I'm looking to put new seals in the cylinders that tip the bucket and I need to replace the outer seals on the axels. I was able to find the drawings and parts list for the tractor and motor but not the drawings for the bucket hydraulics.
Thanks


----------



## D_Zubie (Jun 4, 2012)

That bucket attachment is what I NEED!! Seems everytime we move dirt we end up useing shovels and a wheelbarrow to get the dirt where we want it LMAO!!
VERY NEAT TRACTOR!!!!
dz


----------



## wildbear (Jun 11, 2012)

The tractor belonged to my neighbor. It runs great. I just got my hands on the parts list and diagrams for the tractor and motor but I still need info on the bucket and it's hydraulic system. Any help will be greatly appreciated. I have many plans for it which include restoration.
Thanks to everyone.
Bear


----------

